# 3rd row seat stuck



## Daddyhubbs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've got a 2008 Nissan Quest and the 3rd row seat is stuck in a folded position. There was a blanket left in the well when the seat was folded down and now I can't push down hard enough to get it to latch and the seat won't raise back to it's normal position. Is there a release somewhere or another solution? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## warez314r8 (Feb 18, 2020)

I have the same issue


----------



## Seater (Feb 27, 2021)

I’ve got the same problem. Something is preventing the seat from laying flat in the well and I can’t raise the seat to the upright position. HELP!!


----------

